# Replacing a muffler



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

How should I go about replacing the muffler on a B/S 5 horse horizontal shaft engine on a logsplitter?
The muff has crumbled and I know that the bolts with break off if I try to twist them...
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, not much, just to go easy on getting the bolts out, not sure if it has thread to accept a threaded in muffler, you could use one of those.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

It will have threads for a screw in muffler. 

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

mikemerritt said:


> It will have threads for a screw in muffler.
> 
> Mike


Outstanding....
Thanks


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Probably wanna coat the threads on the muffler with some anti-seize before installing it though...my 2.5 horse motor had to go to the shop to get the muffler out as I had no idea of how to "unseize" that sucker. Lol!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

or you could coat it in :lol: mylanta, saw it on a truck show one time, acts like a sorta anti seize. though when i've put threaded pipes in em, and they had a light coating of carbon, they never seemed to seize.


----------

